# Big joshy for walleye



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has used the j5 swim baits for walleye off the rocks in the fall instead of a stick bait with any success? I just thought you could really slow roll them.


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Tried them on my one and only trip last year, fish didn't cooperate, got the "you should of been here last night". I'm sure they will work though, I've caught a ton of saugeye on them. You can definitely slow roll them with the right jig.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Any local shops sell big joshy baits?


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Not that I know of. Got mine from the web site.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Fishermans HQ in Columbus used to sell them


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have asked a lot of people if they ever try off the rocks at night on Erie using swim baits, big twist tails or even hair jigs for the walleye in the fall. Response i always get is......... never have tried it but they _should_ work. Seems like there is a reluctance to try anything other than the popular shallow diving stick cranks. When i was a kid, the ONLY thing people were throwing at night off the rocks were Rattle-Traps.


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah stores sold out of rattle traps fast. And they hooked bottom.alot sooner.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I have not used the Big Joshy product, but have fished the Berkley Powerbait saltwater paddle tails for both Walleye and Saugeye. Hang on to your rod, they also catch bonus Smallmouth, Muskies, and Pike. 1/2-3/4 oz heads and your set. If you want more information on them, Doug Stange with Infish is a swimbait master and they work! I am looking forward to the night casting bite on Kelly's this fall!


----------



## Still Hookinn (Oct 24, 2013)

I would look into the big joshy j5 product they can be fished about as slow as you can reel and still have the swimming action. That's why I figured they would work for walleye at night in the fall.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> I have not used the Big Joshy product, but have fished the Berkley Powerbait saltwater paddle tails for both Walleye and Saugeye. Hang on to your rod, they also catch bonus Smallmouth, Muskies, and Pike. 1/2-3/4 oz heads and your set. If you want more information on them, Doug Stange with Infish is a swimbait master and they work! I am looking forward to the night casting bite on Kelly's this fall!


Phil,do yourself a favor an order some big joshys.
I also have used the powerbait saltwaters, as well as the saltwater assassins (bass assassin) as well as most every other soft swimbait and a few other home made swims including keitechs,cabelas brand,sassy shads,venom's,an so on.
In cold water like 45° or less the only swim ill use other then joshys are the zoom swimming flukes(long swimbait,I usually bite down to size) but the color selection SUCKS so I stick with the joshys. 
You can purchase them at vances in heath now.but the best selection is online.
FYI I've found using a contrasting color lead head can make a difference.hard to beat a orange or pink head with a chartreuse tail.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Fisherman's wearhouse has some Joshy's now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya fisherman warehouse,lake side bass pro,and vances in heath all carry them now....


gumbygold said:


> Fisherman's wearhouse has some Joshy's now.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Bobby, I have Big Joshy's in the tackle box, but it is just so hard not to grab the big Saltwater Berkley paddle tails. They catch walleyes and smallies on Erie, along with Pike & Muskie on St. Clair. I just have a hard time not throwing the big baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I here ya. On Erie is have a hard time throwing anying smaller then the 3.25's.... I have some j5's but just havnt given them any real time yet. An hardly ever carry a stick heavy enough to toss one all nite.

When you cast swims at night on Erie,Im assuming its a different game typically then tossing swims here? Im 95% of the time contact with the bottom here inland. Are you just doing more of a splash count? Or keeping bottom contact along shoals/reefs/points? 
I know typically u want to be high in the column up there for the nite eyes an that's why the big floaters work so well..


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya I here ya. On Erie is have a hard time throwing anying smaller then the 3.25's.... I have some j5's but just havnt given them any real time yet. An hardly ever carry a stick heavy enough to toss one all nite.
> 
> When you cast swims at night on Erie,Im assuming its a different game typically then tossing swims here? Im 95% of the time contact with the bottom here inland. Are you just doing more of a splash count? Or keeping bottom contact along shoals/reefs/points?
> I know typically u want to be high in the column up there for the nite eyes an that's why the big floaters work so well..


We post up on the highest spots we can find, slip the Ulterra in the water and hit spot lock and cast. Those fish are moving in and around Kelly's shoal all night. they will be by a couple times and it is game on. I like to throw out and let it go to the bottom, then start reeling. I will quit reeling to go back to the bottom again. The other way i do it is a splash count, then reel. I also will take a glass rattle and put in the Berkley body. Gives a little edge.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishhogg said:


> We post up on the highest spots we can find, slip the Ulterra in the water and hit spot lock and cast. Those fish are moving in and around Kelly's shoal all night. they will be by a couple times and it is game on. I like to throw out and let it go to the bottom, then start reeling. I will quit reeling to go back to the bottom again. The other way i do it is a splash count, then reel. I also will take a glass rattle and put in the Berkley body. Gives a little edge.


Sounds like an absolute ball!!!!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> Any local shops sell big joshy baits?


pro bass at indian lake has a good selection


----------

